# 8800K vs 9325K & 6700K



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

HI,

Need some opinions...

I have a 21 gallon tank with a 2x65 watt coralife pc lamp. THe bulbs are 6700k but i only keep one on cause 130 watts is way too much and i start having algae problems with that much light. Currently, i only turn on both with i take pics.

Anyways, 6700k is way too yellowish for me. I've been scanning forums and have targeted 8800k and 9325 bulbs. 

8800K
pro:it's what amanos uses! and supposedly has great colour
con:i'd have to change my endcaps to fit the square pin configuration, also in a forum, someone said that it washes out the fish's colour.

9325
Pro: lot's of positive reviews, cheap, able to plug into my current lamp no problem
con: I've also heard people say it's too pink for their taste, and although i could do combination lighting 6700k/9325 (which i heard is good), that would be 130 watts which is too much for my 21 gallon.

suggestions? Is the 8800K that much better to warrant the extra $$ and changing endcaps.


thanks


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

If you want a blue-white color, then 8800k bulbs are the way to go. These provide a very pleasant color.

9325k bulbs are anything but white. I think they will make your tank look as yellow as a 5000k PC bulb. I switched mine out and currently use them, instead, for an emersed setup where the horrible color rendition does not matter (even then, I have it paired with a 6700k bulb). 

Carlos


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

On;y one thing I will advise here. If you like the bulbs Amano uses then make sure you get those exact bulbs. A bulb of the same K rating but from a diffent manufacturer can look totally different. K ratings are simply an "average" color based on the actual spectrum of a bulb. One bulb can look totally different yet have the same K rating because they they may spike ina different part of the spectrum. 

Also, I use mostly 9325K but I use NO tubes, not compacts. I can say that the intensity of pinkness for the tubes goes away fairly quickly and the color seems to mellow out for me, in only a month or so. HTH


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

I'm with Dennis on here. K alone cannot tell you the color of the bulb. I've read K is independent of the phosphors used which affect coloring as well. But if anyone has got the best substitute to Amamo's 8000k (or is it 8800k) please let us know.

If amano's 8000k is blueish-white, isn't the better substitute 10,000k? I've heard the 8800k is really pure white; no green, no blue, no yellow, just white. 

A suggestion of another was to to buy a 6700k/10,000k mixed bulb from PacSun. Should two separate bulbs of the same Ks do the same?

Opps, hit the edit button too many times.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If Roger Miller was here he would remind you all that it is CRI (Colour Rendition Index) that matters, not colour Kelvin values.

I like the GE9325s a lot and use them exclusively. But I did notice that the CRI is rated at 62 or so, which is relatively low compared to other bulbs. But the GE9325s look good in my aquariums and the plants grow well under them.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes, CRI is basically how well a bulb shows colors compared to natural light, ie the sun.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I currently use JBL "Solar Tropic" NO T8s and they have a color temp of 4000K but a CRI above 90...


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

69, I use 8800K bulb in one of my tank. But before switching endcaps, you have to realize that it's much harder to get 8800K bulbs. I find less and less online stores carry them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

hey, 
What do u guys think of this?
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/catalog/product.xml?product_id=30041;category_id=1845;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

It's a coralife bulb that's 50% 6700k, 50% colormax (whatever that means)... it says it enhances colours, anyone hear anything about this?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I think you are obsessing to much I also think that bulb is horribly expensive and I bet that the colormax part will be atrociously pink. You will probably end up with the color of the Ge 9325k with cost less than half that.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Better to just buy 2 bulbs, a 9325k and 6700k then that 1 coralife. More light plus less expensive. That is way too overpriced.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Use 10000k. Luis Navarro does and ADG does. They grow plants, they look spectacular, and are easy to get. I am very pleased with my CSL 10000k. I have heard corallife is even better.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

ACtually guys, that's the canadian site, so it's in Canadan dollars... but still expensive.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

God, I'm so confused now 

I want a light that is very neutral, and brings out the colours of my plant and fish, while being good for my plants.

I've pieced together that the GE bulb has a pink tint to it.... i don't think i want that.... For instance, on a smaller tank i have a power-glo on it, and i don't like power-glo's tint at all.. i want something natural. My 6700k are too yellowish.

If i get the 8800K, i'd get it from here: http://www.championlighting.com/e/e...ing.html?link=/Products/Lighting/pclamps.html
(HelloLights doesn't ship to canada)
I think people have said this one is good. Only problem is that i'd have to replace my end caps, which makes me hesitate cause more $$ (water resistant end caps are expensive) and i'm not thrilled at the idea of modifying my coralife.

the 10000k if it looks good sounds tempting cause it would be a lot simpler to install..... so would a 10000k bulb alone look good?


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

10000k looks good. Very similar to the 8800k but slightly bluer. It will be a very crisp white light with a slight blue under tone. Things will look great with it.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

69.

Thanks for posting the link. Now I can order from them  The plave I used to get them stop carrying them.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

This only problem for me is that champion's lights are labeled at 23 inches, i think i can only fit 22 inches in my coralife, so i emailed them for confirmation about the size, my fingers are crossed.

wow, this topic has been discussed to death throughout forums haven't they? Lighting is such a subjective subject that it's hard to pin down what kind of lights i want... after spending hours reading about this stuff, here's my impression:

8800k: my number one choice, generally people seem to be very happy about this light. Only problem for me is that the places that carry them don't ship to canada, or might have bulbs that are too big. Another problem is that the only come in square pin configuration, although that problem can be overcome by switching endcaps.

10000k: blueish white, some people recomend this light as a sole source while others have complained about it's blarishness. It can be used successfully, however, in combinations with other lights. My major concern is reports that it washes out reds in plants and fishes. And from pics i've seen across the net, i'm thinking those reports might have some truth in them.

9325k: Many people proclaim great love for this light for bringing out colours in plants and fish, other's have commented negatively about it's unnatural pinkish tint. There's also been reports about both good plant growth when using this light, but also about algae growth. From what I have digested, this light works best in combination with other lights, 6700k's for example. Unfortunately, i can't have 2 bulbs on since that would put me at +6wpg.. too much light.

6700k: Yellowish tint, but good for plant growth..

sunpaq dual daylight 6700k/10000k: Interesting, the descriptions that have been given is that it's colour is somewhat like the 8800k. Problem is that although the website states they make a 65watt straight pin, the online stores i found only sell them in square pin.

coralife colormax/6700k: A new bulb that's just come out to market, i'm thinking that it might have a similar effect to combining a 9235k and a 6700k. Of course this is all speculation.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

69, your nuts. Just pick a light already .

The 10000k can be used by themselves, i am not sure what you mean by this...


> 10000k: blueish white, some people recomend this light as a sole source while others have complained about it's blarishness. It can be used successfully, however, in combinations with other lights. My major concern is reports that it washes out reds in plants and fishes. And from pics i've seen across the net, i'm thinking those reports might have some truth in them.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

<sarcasim>
But wait...

Dennerle advertises a bulb designed specifically for plant use that blocks the sections of the spectrum algae loves and plants don't use.

Better rethink your whole setup.
</sarcasim>


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

I've never use other bulbs than 10000K, so I can't really say much to compare. As far as color, I'm very happy with it, no wash out or screwing the red. Here is the photo. But, I was also told that some plant like anubias will get blacken leaf with this K rating.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

That's a really nice color, BudiPT.
I like very much. What make/model bulb?

edit- you're in Jakarta. Not sure it will do me any good to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Well for better or for worse i've ordered the 8800k, i just hope i don't botch the rewiring job i'll have to do to my aqualight.. it's a bit of a gamble but i've spent so much money on my aquarium already that i didn't want to compromise on the lighting.

I gave a summary on the lighting more as a help guide so hopefully others won't have to spend hours looking through forums like i did. hope it helps.


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

aquaverde said:


> That's a really nice color, BudiPT.
> I like very much. What make/model bulb?
> 
> edit- you're in Jakarta. Not sure it will do me any good to know.


Thanks aquaverde. Its chinese made I think :roll:, and the whole set with bulbs was cheaper than some DIY on the net  . Here is the info http://www.adec.com.sg/productsimages/lights/matrixp2/matrixp2.html


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Wow, nice deal. Being in Indonesia has a number of distinct advantages in this hobby.

I'm keeping my eyes open for something that attractive/effective in the 8800-10000K range.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

While you're on the subject of K rating and lighting types I've got a sort of unique lighting setup that you might have some input on. I've got a 125G with two 3' dual lamp CF fixtures (2x96w in each) and two single lamp 3' NO fixtures (1x30w in each). That gives me a total of 444w split into the following wattages and color temps: 192w @ 10000K, 96w @ 6700K, 96w @ Actinic 03 (420nm), 60w @ 6500K.

I use the Actinic 03 because I love the way it makes colors come out. And I love 10000K for the same reason. The 6700K lamps came with the fixtures in 50/50 6700K/10000K bulbs so I still use them. My question is, can the Actinic 03 cause any problems for my plants or select for algae? I've read that high blue spectrum light may cause more compact, short internode growth on stem plants but I have no problems with that - I just don't want to be providing any advantages for algae if I can avoid it. Thanks!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

All plants and true algae have Chl a and have chloroplast.

These are what capture sunlight and use it to produce NADPH and ATP.
There is no light that selects for plants but not algae. There are very subtle differences in deep clear waters in marine systems that let one alga get a jump on perhaps a another species allowing it to dominate for a time.

Not exactly a valid comparision.

Atinics will not help nor harm a tank, wasted light in some respects.
Some claim blue produces compact growth, I've never seen any difference over some 2 years of growing plants with many bulbs. Cool whites do just as well as pricey "fish plant" bulbs. This was shown in green house studies and was a well done study. 

It really gets down to aesthetics, do you personally like the color or not?
I like Triton bulbs the most, i have had ther 8800K and 5000K mix, I like that mix a lot but the Triton still is my winner. It's 7200K, not that it(K ratings) means much.

6700K was fairly blueish when they came but now people are saying it's yellow

If you like then atinic for the color, use it.
It's not going to make your plants grow better/more compact though.

Most folks like 5000-10000K ranges, some do not like the Atinics which have almost all the energy at 7100K. Some do.
I ain't one of them.


Regards, 
Tom Barr




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

